
Will Humanity Be Better Off in 2118? - aytekin
https://medium.com/s/futurehuman/will-humanity-be-better-off-in-2118-d1b2b44cd998
======
some_account
It's just sad that when artists get asked about how humans will be in 100
years, they talk about physical appearance.

They do not talk about the state of the world, the culture, the state of the
planet, how people are feeling etc.

Yes we will have amazing tech in 100 years but if we are still on ape level
emotionally, we will have horrible societies where people are very unhappy and
will want to escape the real world as much as possible.

